# You Know You're a Hedgie Lover...



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

You Know You're a Hedgie Lover When - 

- you learn to love doing everything in the dark and now live much like the folks of Twilight
- you have sold your TV cuz the light's too bothersome to little Hedgie
- you have an unnatural love of all things fleece but only if torn into strips
- you secretly get up many times in the night too listen to Hedgie wheel
- and you spent $50+ on a wheel you never see in use
- your hands constantly have mysterious rash-like bumps and/or many teeny little holes
- you think it's cute when you get headbutted by nasty little needle-like appendages
- you automatically begin to whisper & tip-toe at 10:00 every night and God forbid someone tries to do the dishes after 7pm!!!!
- you realized one day that you have a pet who you could safely not actually lay eyes on for days (and who would likely prefer that)
- you balk at spending $4 for a pound of beef but think nothing of spending $10 for a pound of catfood (that likely won't get eaten)

Please tell me I'm not the only one...make YOUR confessions here.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

You risk and endure neck, arm, leg cramps because you are so happy it fell asleep on you that you are frozen in position not wanting to disturb him. 

You think nothing of poop and catfood running down the drain of your bathtub as you clean the cage. I mean, its Hedgie Poop, right? Not REAL poop from a real animal, that would be gross.

You seriously consider that it would be worth losing your job to bring your hedgie into work, and then have numerous nightmares of being caught with your hedgie at work. You do know that it would be worth it every day you got away with it. 

You pay to have a hedgie cremated even though you never paid for another pet in your life to be in a tiny urn, just so you can gaze at the urn and remember him. 

You repeatedly rearrange a room to make absolutely sure the hedgie is in upmost comfort, while other pets look on jealously.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

krbshappy71 said:


> You think nothing of poop and catfood running down the drain of your bathtub as you clean the cage. I mean, its Hedgie Poop, right? Not REAL poop from a real animal, that would be gross.


"Not REAL poop" <snort>


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

For an anniversary present your boyfriend buys you a fancy thermostat for the hedgehog instead of dinner, a movie, gift for humans, etc

You refuse sleep and comfort after a very long day of toil in order to spend time with a little critter who is not terribly pleased to be woken up (but you suspect that he secretly likes the love)

Hedgehog poo and pee means nothing anymore. It's just something else to clean mindlessly.


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

-You carry ten different 4x6 photos with you in your purse/backpack/briefcase and whip them out at a moments notice

-You check the thermostat every hour while you are home to make sure its at the correct temperature (even though it always is)

-You leave parties early so you can bond with your hedgehog without disrupting his schedule

-You give in and let your significant other to buy night vision goggles to watch you hedgehog use that $50+ dollar wheel 

-You learn to get over the ickiness of bugs and pick up mealies without flinching 

-When you can't imagine your life without a hedgehog ever again!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

I<3Hejji said:


> You learn to get over the ickiness of bugs and pick up mealies without flinching


tell me about it! i used to be mortally afraid of bugs and now i'm like, "hey, look at this pic of Harvey eating a huge bug, isn't it adorable"...

when a hedgie goes potty on you, you take it as a token of trust.

you decline invitations to go out and watch a movie. hey, i can watch that very movie at home, cuddling with my hedgies...

you hint to people that you'd like a jar of roasted waxmorms for Xmas. no reason at all...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

"You check the thermostat every hour while you are home to make sure its at the correct temperature (even though it always is)"

 ...weirdo...who would do THAT???!!! <gulp> 

(Mine has never changed more than a 10th of a degree. NOT that I know that <ahem> from experience.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

- When you think about building your own house, or in my case a 30x60 garage with a full second floor apartment, you ponder how big should the hedgehog room be...


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> I<3Hejji said:
> 
> 
> > You learn to get over the ickiness of bugs and pick up mealies without flinching
> ...


Also, you're willing to keep a container of live mealies in your fridge, to keep them nice and fresh for hedgie (also, the fact that we call them mealies instead of mealworms means we love our hedgies!)


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Every person you love knows about your hedgies. 

You don't have any children, but people keep asking about "the kids"

You spend more money on mealies that you would on dinner for yourself

You get more excited about your hedgehog pajama bottoms than you have over any other piece of clothing you own.

You spend more time "making" dinner for your hedgie with bad teeth than you do for your husband & yourself.

The first thing you do when you wake up & the last thing you do before bed is to spend time with your hedgies. 

You have more jewelry shaped like a hedgie than anything else. 

You've never met some of your best friends. But you know they have a hedgie! :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJM said:


> But you know they have a hedgie! :lol:


that's a wonderful one!!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

"hedgehog pajama bottoms"

:shock: 

I HAVE to have these.
They're a necessity.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7551

I love them & have vowed to buy every pair left at my local Target once they go on clearance.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

You think it's endearing when you step on a quill

You obsess over a small animal's poop consistency and colour

You pick out the cutest and softest fleece patterns for an animal that couldn't even care what colour its bedding is


----------



## djkams32 (Aug 13, 2010)

When your hedgie yawns and you realize nothing in the world is cuter than that. 

When your significant other starts getting jealous over of how much you love your hedgie.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

my mom constantly hushes my stepdad when he visits our room 'cause his manly voice disturbs the boys... *i* think it's funny, but he gets a bit irritated when she, ever-so-rudely, interrupts him with a menacing ssshhhhh... in the middle of a sentence.  

also, i canceled a trip early in the summer because of Sweetie (he couldn't go w/me and i eventually decided to drop the trip altogether).


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

When you somehow amass a collection of sweaters with fleecy hoods and/or pockets because 'my hedgehog would love snuggling in this!' (and he does). I have quite a collection of Pliny acceptable clothing. I actually said when purchasing a hoody 'my hedgehog loves this kind'  

oh how I wish we had target up here - would absolutely love a pair of hedgehog pajama bottoms :|


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

ThePliny said:


> When you somehow amass a collection of sweaters with fleecy hoods and/or pockets because 'my hedgehog would love snuggling in this!' (and he does).


Yup! been there done / said that. :lol:

- When your heating bill is bigger than the national debt of a small country because the tempertaure in that one room has to be just right....constantly.....

- When everyone in the house - including the cat - looks forward to 8pm every night because it's "Ralph" time.

- When you spend your evenings chasing the back end of a critter around the carpet with some sheets of toilet paper...and don't really mind.


----------

